# what people know and think what nordguard is about?



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

hey everyone just wanted to make this thread to see what people think, and know about the new graphic novel known as "nordguard".

the artist of this new novel coming out is blotch. blotch has made other comics ex. dog's days of summer, and well thats all i really know. ok well the graphic novel is supose to be released in the summer of 2010 on sofawolf press.

and so for what we know know is that the novel is about a military dog sled team based in alaska.

links to the nordgaurd characters below
http://www.nordguard.com/devdex.htm

from the link above you have access to the characters, scetched pages, landscape art, and much more you just got to check it out.

 a question that have been asked alot is. is there going to be sex, nudity, in the graphic novel ? well we really don't know yet but they really only got the idea from the nude pic of nickle on the nordguard site (  the picture does not contain dicks, balls, but maybe a hot dog ass)

so if you guys/girls have any clue or idea of the graphic novel please post.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Dog ass is not hot.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Somehow..I feel that's the train this graphic novel is taking..


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dog ass is not hot.


Agreed.


----------



## MrKovu (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks pretty awesome.

Let's hope it's clean, though...


----------

